# Pigeon in Florida needs home



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

There is a pigeon in Forida that needs a home soon. It came to us on 911 pigeon alert. Here is the email I got


> I live in Delray Beach, Fl. Which is about 30 miles south of West Palm Beach, Florida. Like I said i am will willing to deliver it to a good home. I will keep it with me until this occurs. If i did not already have other high maintance animals i would keep it.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Anyone interested in giving this little one, please let me know. You can pm me and I will give you the finders name and phone number.


----------



## pigeons55 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi i live in jacksonville florida in iterested email is [email protected] thanks


----------

